# Mystic Eye's Wild Spellcraft



## RangerWickett (Mar 23, 2002)

If you go to the Mystic Eye Games site, 
[url]http://www.mysticeyegames.com/[/url], you can see the cover art for the print version of Wild Spellcraft.    I personally prefer the version we have, but I suppose I'm biased because I'm dating the artist.


----------

